# Epsom Eco Tank - Pigment Ink



## robjenko (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi Has anyone used Pigment ink in an Epsom Eco Tank printer if so were there any problems doing so.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

robjenko said:


> Hi Has anyone used Pigment ink in an Epsom Eco Tank printer if so were there any problems doing so.


From my information you should be fine.
The black ink that comes with the printers is pigment.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We use it in ours. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## robjenko (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks Guys much appreciated I guess an Eco Tank printer will be my next purchase


----------



## GrayBear (Apr 23, 2013)

Can you please share what brand of inks you use?
I am in process of replacing my worn-out Workforce 1100 and the thought of NOT dealing with CIS or refillable carts is encouraging!
Thanks.


Amw said:


> From my information you should be fine.
> The black ink that comes with the printers is pigment.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

GrayBear said:


> Can you please share what brand of inks you use?


The same inks you use now will do.
These printheads are capable of printing pretty much anything that fits through their nozzles.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Some of the new ecotanks come with pigment ink for all 4 colors. If that is the one you're buying, I would definitely use what comes in the box before you decide if you'll use a 3rd party ink. Then, going forward, if their ink is cheaper (like it is with their dye sublimation ink) than a 3rd party ink I would stick with Epson.

Personally, we use cobraink.com. for all colors except black for now. But only because our ecotank came with dye based ink for CMY. For our little $400 printer, only Epson's black ink is pigment.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> if their ink is cheaper (like it is with their dye sublimation ink) than a 3rd party ink I would stick with Epson


 Which Epson sublimation ink is cheaper? Sublinova ink is almost half the price and it's not even the cheapest option.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

In europe the Eco tank printers with PrecisionCore TFP printheads come with pigment ink as standard. The printers with Micro piezo heads come with dye ink. Not sure if that is the same inks as in the USA, but if it is good to go with pigment in Europe then it is going to work ok in USA.


Either printhead type should work, but if in any doubt then look for a PrecisionCore printer.


Epsons T49h ink bottles are pigment.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TABOB said:


> Which Epson sublimation ink is cheaper? Sublinova ink is almost half the price and it's not even the cheapest option.



I did a price comparison post a while back comparing the ink for the Epson F570 with ink from Cobra and Sawgrass. I am not familiar with Sublinova.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

splathead said:


> I did a price comparison post a while back comparing the ink for the Epson F570 with ink from Cobra and Sawgrass. I am not familiar with Sublinova.


 I don't think Sublinova is readily available in the USA. Very good quality ink, Korean. Very big in UK and Western Europe.

Costs £36 litre vs epsons £50 litre.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> I did a price comparison post a while back comparing the ink for the Epson F570 with ink from Cobra and Sawgrass. I am not familiar with Sublinova.


 Korean ink... It's good stuff, and their F570 compatible ink is just $60 per litre.




PatWibble said:


> I don't think Sublinova is readily available in the USA. Very good quality ink, Korean. Very big in UK and Western Europe.
> Costs £36 litre vs epsons £50 litre.


The one for the F570 is a bit more expensive, and I think Epson is £130 per litre. 
Sublinova is available in the US.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

TABOB said:


> The one for the F570 is a bit more expensive, and I think Epson is £130 per litre.
> Sublinova is available in the US.


 The prices are as I stated - £36 for both Sublinova Smart (DX4/DX5) and Sublinova Sure (PrecisionCore/F570). Epson ink is £50 per litre, unless you buy the 140ml bottles - but that wouldn't be comparing apples with apples.


I don't dispute that Inktec is available in the US, but - as I was told on the forum several years ago - it is not well distributed and very few desktop users have heard of it. Hence the phrase 'not readily available'.


Sorry this thread has gone off topic.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PatWibble said:


> Sorry this thread has gone off topic.


Oh yeah, this thread is about pigment ink, isn't it? 

One more comment. I did a google search for Sublinova and found nothing other than some one-off bottles on Ebay and a listing for a set of 100ml bottles on Amazon.

Inktec's Korean website says they have a U.S. distributor, but damf if I could find it.


----------



## GrayBear (Apr 23, 2013)

_"Personally, we use cobraink.com. for all colors except black for now. But only because our ecotank came with dye based ink for CMY. For our little $400 printer, only Epson's black ink is pigment."_
I have been using Cobraink's pigment inks as well for years. Since their's are specifically designed for use with a heat press, are you aware if the Epson black (pigment) ink is of the same caliber of longevity for use on a heat press as well?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

GrayBear said:


> I have been using Cobraink's pigment inks as well for years. Since their's are specifically designed for use with a heat press, are you aware if the Epson black (pigment) ink is of the same caliber of longevity for use on a heat press as well?


all the epson pigments last just as long as any other ink
but the yellow does shift when heat pressed, and there are no icc's for epson's ink


----------



## John K (Jun 8, 2020)

PatWibble said:


> The prices are as I stated - £36 for both Sublinova Smart (DX4/DX5) and Sublinova Sure (PrecisionCore/F570). Epson ink is £50 per litre, unless you buy the 140ml bottles - but that wouldn't be comparing apples with apples.
> 
> 
> I don't dispute that Inktec is available in the US, but - as I was told on the forum several years ago - it is not well distributed and very few desktop users have heard of it. Hence the phrase 'not readily available'.
> ...


Thank you for the comparison. I have a cheaper Epson model. So will consider this.


----------

